# Brake Fluid in Brake Booster Servo - Cleaning



## Tubes (May 13, 2002)

Old car that's been sitting around, it's a Porsche 924 but it is really a VW for all intensive purposes. The master cylinder ruptured and there is a little bit of fluid collected in the bottom of the booster. I plan on removing it to drain it out but wondering if it is safe to spray a cleaner up in there. Might be best just to have it rebuilt but not sure what outfit offers a rebuild on these things.

Anyone ever clean out a brake booster?

Who rebuilds brake boosters? 

Thanks!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Brake boosters are brake fluid proof but I would not spray any cleaning chemicals inside it. You have no idea what damage you could do to the rubber and plastic parts. 

Take it out, drain as much as you can and call it good. If you have a oil evacuator, you can try to suck it out too. Make certain you do not get any engine oil in there. That for certain will ruin it. BMW's fail often with engine oil in the booster.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

you might be able to buy a new seal kit for the master cylinder.


----------



## Tubes (May 13, 2002)

I bought a new ATE master. Not going to mess with a rebuild

I plan to remove the booster and see how well I can clean it out.


----------

